# My Top-down Poncho



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

I finished this poncho last week and have worn it 3 times already. I'm really pleased with how it came out and several people have complimented me on it and asked for the pattern. I lengthened the poncho before casting off the sleeves and also wish I'd knitted 15cm straight instead of 10cm before beginning the front and back decreases. I used DK 100% wool from Bendigo Woollen Mill - called Rustic Biscotti. 
Pattern is from 
http://lamagliadimarica.com/2011/11/01/poncho-top-down/
and the English abbreviated version can be found in the comments in answer to someone called 'Debbie', just scroll down to find it.
Thank you to nibbles511 for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, that is gorgeous.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice! I love the yarn.


----------



## itsmeileen (Jan 10, 2016)

This is absolutely lovely It looks so cozy and stylish


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice work nice style!


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi suewynn , that is a beautiful knitted poncho. I really like to make one for myself aswell.would you mind telling me how many balls / cones of wool you got from Bendigo Woolen Mill ? I'm on their mailing list and could order the quantity.
Any more info on the pattern ? I did look on the website you mentioned ,I guess one has to be brave and just try it.
Yours looks perfect..... Would you like to sell it .... Tongue in cheek... Hopeful ?...love the colour as well !. Regards Ose


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That's a lovely version of a poncho, the ties give it a different look and the colour is pretty. ????????


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Elegant simplicity. Looks lovely just as it is.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

This looks so smart and very useful. It's knitted beautifully. Thank you for sharing this. I shall definitely note this pattern.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Here you go. English version.


su 4 luglio 2015 a 1:54 PM marìca

It doesnt ,any way it is quite easy it is topdown you start from The top ,cast on 80 or 100 stssta and knit for 6/8 rounds then place St. markers every 20 or 25 sts you work increasing before and after every marker every 2 rounds until you have 103 sts every part you bind off first 103 sts you sl in spare neadle next103 sts,you work last 103 for 10 cm then you work not more in round and:k1,sl1,work 2 rov and pass over ,knit to last 4 sts and 3 togh , k1.
Net row purl replay until 3 sts remain bind
Do The same on other side
There Sint, but it is quite easy, with circulaires need you cast in stitches for neck an put markers dividing in 4 parta and Kfb every st before and after every marker , every other row(rs) to The endemica of your arm, them cast off arm’s sts and cont working front ant back separated, decr 2 sts at The end of the needles every row


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

So pretty. Isn't it nice to knit something that comes out so beautifully, and to have people compliment you on it. You should be very proud.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Unusual pattern. Thanks for the link. Very pretty


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

It's great...looks comfortable


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely poncho.. :sm24:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So very pretty .


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, that is lovely!! I like the shape and the ties. Excellently done. No wonder you received compliments.
Marge :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## MaureenRoss (Apr 2, 2016)

HI folks, I too, love the simplicity of this poncho BUT I am still confused when you get to 103 stitches in each section (4 sections) Can someone clarify the remaining instructions? Thanks Maureen Ross [email protected]


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Great looking useful project. You do nice work.


----------



## MaureenRoss (Apr 2, 2016)

Can any one explain to me what you do when you get 103 stitches in each of the 4 section? I"m a little confused after that Maureen [email protected]


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

MaureenRoss said:


> HI folks, I too, love the simplicity of this poncho BUT I am still confused when you get to 103 stitches in each section (4 sections) Can someone clarify the remaining instructions? Thanks Maureen Ross [email protected]


Maureen, look carefully at the pictures on the website.

It is knit in the round, top down until that point where it is split and the front half is placed on a holder, scrap yarn, etc.. The back is worked, back and forth, decreasing on each side to the end. Th front is worked the same way.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful! Your knitting is so even.... great job :sm24:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Fantastic job! I too love this look.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

That's beautiful. So simple, but I love it.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!! Your stitches look perfect!!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

The simplicity of this pattern makes it absolutely stunning! Your work is beautiful and easy to understand the compliments you've received and I'm sure will continue to receive! Thank you for sharing the info on this pattern. Maybe during the summer I will find time to give this pattern a try.


----------



## Kasprzak (May 17, 2016)

I love it! Found the Debbie English reply. I am going to make it. How many skeins did you use? Thank you


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I think your poncho is a hit. I previously commented on it and have been following the comments. Thanks for the picture and info. So lovely and beautiful work.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I really like your poncho and the color.


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

To answer some of the questions in the making of this poncho-

Continue until there are 103sts between markers or until sleeve section reaches desired length. For me I worked a further 20 rows (123sts each section)
Cast off first section to marker, knit across next (2nd) section without increasing, at this time the 2nd section can be placed on a stitch holder, cast off 3rd section, then knit across last section and begin working back and forth to complete this section..
*Knit RS rows, Purl WS rows, without increasing or decreasing for 10 (15)cms or desired length.
Next RS row – K1, sl1, k2tog, psso, knit to last 4sts, k3tog, k1.
WS row – Purl.
Rep these 2 rows until 3 sts remain, cast off.Work the remaining section by repeating from the * to match front and back.
The Ties (make 4)
Cast on 9sts. Rib k1, p1, for about 30(35)cm. Cast off. Sew to sides of poncho. Block poncho.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

suewynn said:


> I finished this poncho last week and have worn it 3 times already. I'm really pleased with how it came out and several people have complimented me on it and asked for the pattern. I lengthened the poncho before casting off the sleeves and also wish I'd knitted 15cm straight instead of 10cm before beginning the front and back decreases. I used DK 100% wool from Bendigo Woollen Mill - called Rustic Biscotti.
> Pattern is from
> http://lamagliadimarica.com/2011/11/01/poncho-top-down/
> and the English abbreviated version can be found in the comments in answer to someone called 'Debbie', just scroll down to find it.
> Thank you to nibbles511 for bringing it to my attention.


Very beautiful. I love the yarn you used. I'm a big fan of BWM yarns. You did a gorgeous job on your poncho.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty work.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for posting!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Love it! Very elegant!


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

Your poncho is beautiful and you did a wonderful job on it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

You did a gorgeous job on your poncho!
:sm24:


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Indeed you should be pleased. It is wonderful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely, thanks for the link.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

suewynn said:


> I finished this poncho last week and have worn it 3 times already. I'm really pleased with how it came out and several people have complimented me on it and asked for the pattern. I lengthened the poncho before casting off the sleeves and also wish I'd knitted 15cm straight instead of 10cm before beginning the front and back decreases. I used DK 100% wool from Bendigo Woollen Mill - called Rustic Biscotti.
> Pattern is from
> http://lamagliadimarica.com/2011/11/01/poncho-top-down/
> and the English abbreviated version can be found in the comments in answer to someone called 'Debbie', just scroll down to find it.
> Thank you to nibbles511 for bringing it to my attention.


Thank you for sharing! This is simply beautiful. Your work is perfect.???? ????????


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

It's beautifully knit!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I love it--beautiful workmanship!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful! Thank you for posting!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful knit !


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, I love it!!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

A beautiful piece of knitting.


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Kasprzak said:


> I love it! Found the Debbie English reply. I am going to make it. How many skeins did you use? Thank you


Can't find Debbie English reply….help!


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Chic, +++++++, Paris here I come. Did look it up & found the translation!!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Gorgeous indeed!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful ????


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

It's wonderful and looks very warm.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Your poncho is beautiful - very classic!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Love this pattern!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Love! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

I love ponchos and yours is gorgeous.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Love! I just put this on my wish list.


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

marchar said:


> Can't find Debbie English reply….help!


Dear Marchar, and anyone else who wants it
Here is what I did:-

TOP DOWN PONCHO
November 1, 2011 by Marica , 
http://lamagliadimarica.com/2011/11/01/poncho-top-down/

Materials - DK (8ply) 600gms
- 4.5mm Circular needles
- 4 stitch markers, 3 of one colour and 1 of a different colour to note the beginning of the round
as well as marking for increases.

Size - Adult S, (M)
Cast on - 80 (100) sts, joining in the round ensuring stitches are not twisted on the needle. Place special coloured marker to note the beginning of rounds.
Knit 6(8) rounds, placing a marker after 20(25)sts x3, in the last round.
Next and every alternate round increase (kfb) before (2nd st before) and after each marker.(8 increases).
Continue until there are 103sts between markers or until sleeve section reaches desired length. (I increased by 20 rows and had 123sts each section)
Cast off first section to marker, knit across next (2nd) section without increasing, at this time the 2nd section can be placed on a stitch holder, cast off 3rd section, then knit across last section and begin working back and forth to complete this section..
*Knit RS rows, Purl WS rows, without increasing or decreasing for 10 (15)cms or desired length.
Next RS row - K1, sl1, k2tog, psso, knit to last 4sts, k3tog, k1.
WS row - Purl
Rep these 2 rows until 3 sts remain, cast off.
Work the remaining section by repeating from the * to match front and back.

The Ties (make 4)
Cast on 9sts. Rib k1, p1, for about 30(35)cm. Cast off. Sew to sides of poncho. Block poncho.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

On April 24th I posted a picture of this poncho with a matching scarf requesting translation.... ( link to my post http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400225-1.html )Well my wish has been answered..... I am so thrilled that you have made this beautiful poncho.... Still having some trouble understanding the makeup.... Will reread a few more times .... Would you be willing to do a workshop for KPERS ... There was so much interest in this on my link.... If you are willing, please contact Designer 1234... I know that so many of us would join in.... 
By any chance, did you knit the scarf????


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

Shelly4545 said:


> On April 24th I posted a picture of this poncho with a matching scarf requesting translation.... Well my wish has been answered..... I am so thrilled that you have made this beautiful poncho.... Still having some trouble understanding the makeup.... Will reread a few more times .... Would you be willing to do a workshop for KPERS ... There was so much interest in this on my link.... If you are willing, please contact Designer 1234... I know that so many of us would join in....
> By any chance, did you knit the scarf????


Sorry I don't remember seeing the scarf. I shall look back to find it as I have plenty of matching wool left so I could make it.
To be honest, I don't think I have time to do a workshop, but the poncho was very easy to make and didn't take long.
I shall think about it as I may make another one, so possibly a KAL of it, maybe.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I love it, it is so elegant and your knitting is perfect


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful knitting ????


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

Shelly4545 said:


> On April 24th I posted a picture of this poncho with a matching scarf requesting translation.... ( link to my post http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400225-1.html )Well my wish has been answered..... I am so thrilled that you have made this beautiful poncho.... Still having some trouble understanding the makeup.... Will reread a few more times .... Would you be willing to do a workshop for KPERS ... There was so much interest in this on my link.... If you are willing, please contact Designer 1234... I know that so many of us would join in....
> By any chance, did you knit the scarf????


I found the picture of the scarf, it doesn't seem to match the poncho though very nice.
Is there a pattern for the scarf available pls?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful - looks soft and nice!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

suewynn said:


> I found the picture of the scarf, it doesn't seem to match the poncho though very nice.
> Is there a pattern for the scarf available pls?


Thank you so much for such a quick reply... I am going to look through my notes... I'm sure that I bookmarked it or something.... A little late for work but will post the link as soon as I find it..... Again, thank you so much for sharing pics of your beautiful work and all the notes....


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Very nice style.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Very nice style.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

suewynn: Thanks so much for your post! I translated this pattern into English and saved it and then read your version. It is so much easier to understand! Thank you so much. I really do have to learn to knit in my sleep. Want to make this one for sure. Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

Magnificent.....


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

suewynn, Thank you so much for posting your instructions! Already printed and in my "Must Make" folder.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tension you have - this poncho is beautiful.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

This is so stylish, you did a beautiful job.


----------



## kristpin (Jul 13, 2012)

looks so comfy!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your poncho is just lovely!

Hazel


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Your poncho is really nice. Looks simple to make and easy to wear but also pretty.


----------



## sueZee (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful. I love it. I saw this pattern quite a while ago but I couldn't find a version in English. Thank you for telling us how you found it.


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Putting this on my list also. It's gorgeous. Love the ties.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

A very sophisticated poncho indeed. Well done.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I love it! You can wear it with everything. ;0)


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Knit very well and color is so elegant.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very nice, lovely color


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

That is very nice!!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Your poncho is elegant in its simplicity. Beautiful. :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is lovely, looks soft and cozy


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Such a nice neat poncho. Lovely pattern and nice knitting.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Fantastic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

:sm24:


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

So loving this and your work is terrific!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Elegant simplicity.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful poncho, love the look.


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> Here you go. English version.
> 
> su 4 luglio 2015 a 1:54 PM marìca
> 
> ...


 I love your poncho. You did a really terrific job. I would love to make one. There are several things in the pattern you posted that I don't know what it means. I opened the link for the pattern and found the pattern in English like you said, but the same words were in that pattern as well. For instance...what is stssta, stint, endemic.
You have used other terms I don't quiet understand, but think if I was knitting the piece I could figure them out.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

suewynn said:


> I finished this poncho last week and have worn it 3 times already. I'm really pleased with how it came out and several people have complimented me on it and asked for the pattern. I lengthened the poncho before casting off the sleeves and also wish I'd knitted 15cm straight instead of 10cm before beginning the front and back decreases. I used DK 100% wool from Bendigo Woollen Mill - called Rustic Biscotti.
> Pattern is from
> http://lamagliadimarica.com/2011/11/01/poncho-top-down/
> and the English abbreviated version can be found in the comments in answer to someone called 'Debbie', just scroll down to find it.
> Thank you to nibbles511 for bringing it to my attention.


Generally speaking, I'm not a poncho fan. This one is exceptional, though. Thank you for posting ;~).


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Putting this on my list also. It's gorgeous. Love the ties.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

All I can say is WOW!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is gorgeous


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful and unusual. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

That is truly stunning ! I can't begin to imagine the time that must have taken you . You must have tons of patience....well worth it.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Your poncho is simply gorgeous and the colour is stunning. Thanks for the picture and the info for knitting. Definitely in my todo list. In case of any problem I know KPers that you can count on. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Beautiful, bellissima! The clean lines make it a classic. I love the elegant styling and the ties. Thank you for sharing this and helping us with the translation.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

suewynn said:


> To answer some of the questions in the making of this poncho-
> 
> Continue until there are 103sts between markers or until sleeve section reaches desired length. For me I worked a further 20 rows (123sts each section)
> Cast off first section to marker, knit across next (2nd) section without increasing, at this time the 2nd section can be placed on a stitch holder, cast off 3rd section, then knit across last section and begin working back and forth to complete this section..
> ...


Hope you know that you're a lifesaver! Thanks Much!


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

suewynn said:


> I finished this poncho last week and have worn it 3 times already. I'm really pleased with how it came out and several people have complimented me on it and asked for the pattern. I lengthened the poncho before casting off the sleeves and also wish I'd knitted 15cm straight instead of 10cm before beginning the front and back decreases. I used DK 100% wool from Bendigo Woollen Mill - called Rustic Biscotti.
> Pattern is from
> http://lamagliadimarica.com/2011/11/01/poncho-top-down/
> and the English abbreviated version can be found in the comments in answer to someone called 'Debbie', just scroll down to find it.
> Thank you to nibbles511 for bringing it to my attention.


Wow it is beautiful and looks so soft and cozy.


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

Very unique! I love it!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Your poncho is lovely, and your knitting is perfection! All in all, just wonderful!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

suewynn said:


> Dear Marchar, and anyone else who wants it
> Here is what I did:-.


 :sm01: Thanks! That is a lot clearer. Definitely on my to-do list (which seems to stretch every time I open KP ... )


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful. Your gauge is perfect. It looks machine knitted. Not an easy feat! Love the color, too. Great job!!


----------



## dhollie99 (Mar 12, 2014)

What a beautiful knitter you are....I love the poncho!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I like it and how the ties will keep it from flopping in the wind like my old one does... i may have to add something to my ever growing to-do list.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Just lovely. 

Very beautiful work.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Very classy poncho, thanks for sharing.


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

yorkie1 said:


> I love your poncho. You did a really terrific job. I would love to make one. There are several things in the pattern you posted that I don't know what it means. I opened the link for the pattern and found the pattern in English like you said, but the same words were in that pattern as well. For instance...what is stssta, stint, endemic.
> You have used other terms I don't quiet understand, but think if I was knitting the piece I could figure them out.


I only used the English brief version and worked it out from there. I have done a lot of top-down knitting. If there is anything in my version of the pattern which I posted on page 5 (about the middle of the page) that you don't understand just ask me and I'll try to explain it.


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

suewynn said:


> Dear Marchar, and anyone else who wants it
> Here is what I did:-
> 
> TOP DOWN PONCHO
> ...


THANK YOU so much for posting it in this form. Definitely think I can try it now!! :sm08: :sm08:


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

It's not only lovely,but looks very practical. Bet you wear this a lot!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my it's beautiful


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, I like that a lot. Wonderful work.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

It's very elegant. I love it!


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Gorgeous! I wish it was mine!


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Beautiful, good job.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Suewynn, thank you for making the directions much easier to understand. It's a beautiful poncho & one I may try in in lighter weight yarn.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Great design !! Your stitch definition looks very smooth ! It looks like an extremely wearable garment !


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Quite lovely, simply elegant.


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

Your poncho is beautiful! I love the ties.


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

Outstanding!!!!! What a beautiful job you did. Wish it were in English.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

yelowdog said:


> Outstanding!!!!! What a beautiful job you did. Wish it were in English.


Hi, have a look on page 5 : )


----------



## ammie (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you so much! Much easier to understand. 

Sheila


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful! What impeccable knitting, and lovely color.


----------



## Kasprzak (May 17, 2016)

Dangrktty said:


> Here you go. English version.
> 
> su 4 luglio 2015 a 1:54 PM marìca
> 
> ...


I really really like this poncho so I am trying to understand but I am having difficulty.

So, here is what I understand--- you cast on 80/ 100 stitches, work 6/8 rows in the round ( at least I think it should be in the round). Then the 7/8 row every 20/25 stitches you place a slip marker. Then next you increase 1 stitch before and after each stitch marker every second row until each segment has 103 stitches.

Now, you slip first segment of 103 stitches on a spare needle. Next you work the second segment of 103 stitches until 10cm (or the length that you want). FROM HERE ON I AM CONFUSED.

PLEASE HELP! Thank you


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely! Please share where you got pattern from.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

A beautifully knit and very wearable garment. You did a great job.


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

Kasprzak said:


> I really really like this poncho so I am trying to understand but I am having difficulty.
> 
> So, here is what I understand--- you cast on 80/ 100 stitches, work 6/8 rows in the round ( at least I think it should be in the round). Then the 7/8 row every 20/25 stitches you place a slip marker. Then next you increase 1 stitch before and after each stitch marker every second row until each segment has 103 stitches.
> 
> ...


I have added improvements to my version of the pattern for the Top-Down Poncho and will post it next.


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

Here, again, is my version of the pattern for the

Top-Down Poncho.

Materials - DK (8ply) 550 - 600gms 
- 4.5mm Circular needles = Gauge:- 17sts and 27 rows - 10cm x 10cm
- 4 stitch markers, 3 of one colour and 1 of a different colour to note the beginning of the round as well as marking for increases.
Size - Adult S, (M)
Cast on - 80 (100) sts, joining in the round ensuring stitches are not twisted on the needle. Place special coloured marker to note the beginning of rounds.
Knit 6(8) rounds, placing a marker after 20(25)sts x3, in the last round. (4 markers in total)
Next and every alternate round increase (kfb) before (in 2nd st before) and after each marker.(8 increases).
Continue until there are 103sts between markers or until sleeve section reaches desired length. For me I worked a further 20 rows (123sts each section)
Cast off first section to marker, knit across next (2nd) section without increasing, at this time the 2nd section can be placed on a stitch holder, cast off 3rd section, then knit across last section and begin working back and forth to complete this section..
*Knit RS rows, Purl WS rows, without increasing or decreasing for 10 (15)cms or desired length. (I did 10cm but wish I'd done 15.)
Next RS row - K1, sl1, k2tog, psso, knit to last 4sts, k3tog, k1.
WS row - Purl
Rep these 2 rows until 7sts remain, k1, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog. K1, cast off, (or sl1, k3tog, psso).
Work the remaining section by repeating from the * to match front and back.
The Ties (make 4)
Cast on 9sts. Rib k1, p1, for about 30(35)cm. Cast off. Sew to sides of poncho. 
Block poncho. http://lamagliadimarica.com/2011/11/01/poncho-top-down/


----------



## Kasprzak (May 17, 2016)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

suewynn said:


> I finished this poncho last week and have worn it 3 times already. I'm really pleased with how it came out and several people have complimented me on it and asked for the pattern. I lengthened the poncho before casting off the sleeves and also wish I'd knitted 15cm straight instead of 10cm before beginning the front and back decreases. I used DK 100% wool from Bendigo Woollen Mill - called Rustic Biscotti.
> Pattern is from
> http://lamagliadimarica.com/2011/11/01/poncho-top-down/
> and the English abbreviated version can be found in the comments in answer to someone called 'Debbie', just scroll down to find it.
> Thank you to nibbles511 for bringing it to my attention.


Thank you. Gorgeous and perfect.


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> Hi, have a look on page 5 : )


Thank You Purdeygirl, I just saw your message missed that, glad you posted where to go . Appreciate it!!!!


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

????


----------



## Janiemagoo (May 29, 2017)

I fully concur with the translated version by suewynn. I will be binding off my poncho using Cord bind off, having placed the arm sections on stitch holders. Will follow her advice about adding length to the front and back, as well. My hats off the those who took the time to translate this remarkable pattern.


----------



## Jes1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Im dumb as a rock. Im 70 and have MS. Still don’t understand English version. Wish i could just buy the pattern i could understand. Its so beautiful.


----------



## Janiemagoo (May 29, 2017)

I can email you the pattern via Word. Also look back in the postings to 
suewynn. She is from Australia and did a great translation. Just let me know.... BTW, I am 77+!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------

